# Humble Beginings



## switch (Apr 4, 2005)

6 days ago I began stretching my body. I could barely touch the ground with my index finger. Today I managed to touch the ground with all of my fingers and I can feel myself getting close to palming it. I'm proud of that and I showed off to my mother and father as we were about to have dinner. My mother who is slightly overweight but fit from working on her feet all day stands up and palms the ground on her first attempt and holds it. My jaw, needless to say, dropped to the ground.

 Humbled I am.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 4, 2005)

switch said:
			
		

> 6 days ago I began stretching my body. I could barely touch the ground with my index finger. Today I managed to touch the ground with all of my fingers and I can feel myself getting close to palming it. I'm proud of that and I showed off to my mother and father as we were about to have dinner. My mother who is slightly overweight but fit from working on her feet all day stands up and palms the ground on her first attempt and holds it. My jaw, needless to say, dropped to the ground.
> 
> Humbled I am.


Congrates on your progress, just think of where you will be in 6 months!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 4, 2005)

Remember that lesson! Don't sleep on the old folks! I remember witnessing a martial art kata demonstration. There was the old, creaky, shaky, man being helped onto the stage, started his form, and exploded. The power, and speed---AWESOME! After he finished, he could barely get off the stage, without some help-incredible.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 4, 2005)

Small steps and soon enough you will be amazed at what you can do.  Take it from me.  When I started MA I was in REALLY bad shape.  Now I can stretch farther and exercise longer and have shed a good deal of weight.  Kudos to you!


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 4, 2005)

You are making great progress! (Humble is a good thing) Enjoy your sucess, and don't push too hard.. injuries are huge backsteps!


 What this proves, is to never underestimate a MOM!


----------



## still learning (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello, Enjoy your new beginings, You will hear this all the time, martials arts is a journey of many steps.  It is the looking back that you will see your progess. Think of it as a thing you will do for life!  A never ending journey to your new way of living.  Ask those will did it for life, all will say it was wonderful and they will do it again. ......Aloha


----------



## masherdong (Apr 5, 2005)

> Remember that lesson! Don't sleep on the old folks! I remember witnessing a martial art kata demonstration. There was the old, creaky, shaky, man being helped onto the stage, started his form, and exploded. The power, and speed---AWESOME! After he finished, he could barely get off the stage, without some help-incredible.


Reminds me of the Six Flags commercial where this old man comes out barely able to walk and then he starts dancing and jumping around when the music starts.  

Also, Yoda did the same thing in Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, but, this man was an old man. The six flags guy was in make up. It was a long time ago for me to remeber, but, it was a karate demonstration by the old masters. One by one, they all creaked up onto the stage and did the same thing, I hope I'll  move like that when I'm that age.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 7, 2005)

*Congratulations, Switch! *  Not to sound like a "master" or anything :mst: (I'm just another student like you), but if you stick with your training you will see even more benefits.    

Keep up the good work, & best wishes on your journey.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------

